
Children Are Hospitalized with Mysterious Illness Possibly Tied to Covid-19 - gkop
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/05/nyregion/children-Kawasaki-syndrome-coronavirus.html
======
htk
Fear mongering at its best. No causation, just correlation. And the
correlation is imperfect, kids who tested negative for covid also had the
illness.

~~~
mritun
So they said in January, for all cases.

